# The Carlon Blues cutaway



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Funny how those blue boxes show up with hatchet marks from the installer..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Yep. If they sold any other brand of box at the hardware store, that would have never been cut back.:thumbsup:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Yep. If they sold any other brand of box at the hardware store, that would have never been cut back.:thumbsup:


Very true:thumbsup:...Honestly though, I think you are on to something there...I've never seen a black box cut like that from hackety handyman.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Very true:thumbsup:...Honestly though, I think you are on to something there...I've never seen a black box cut like that from hackety handyman.


Only supply houses sell black boxes and hacks don't go to the supply house to buy electrical parts.

Much more productive to load up the cart with plumbing and electrical supplies, insulation, and the drywall.. :laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Gray is good, blue is bad:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Gray is good, blue is bad:laughing:


:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Gray is good, blue is bad:laughing:


 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

No, see? He was making a combination power/low voltage box.

Like this:









:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Very true:thumbsup:...Honestly though, I think you are on to something there...I've never seen a black box cut like that from hackety handyman.


I have a number of times. There is a hacked up gray box in my own house even, I forgot what outlet its behind, I found it while I was re-deviceing but was too lazy to do anything about it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Very true:thumbsup:...Honestly though, I think you are on to something there...I've never seen a black box cut like that from hackety handyman.



I've seen every color box hacked up. Blue, gray, black, brown, yellow........ I've seen 'em chopped up every which way.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I have a number of times. There is a hacked up gray box in my own house even, I forgot what outlet its behind, I found it while I was re-deviceing but was too lazy to do anything about it.


All that keeps getting posted here are the Carlon blue hack boxes.. the numbers don't lie..:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> All that keeps getting posted here are the Carlon blue hack boxes.. the numbers don't lie..:thumbup:



So I guess anyone who uses _Off-Limits Word #2_ is a hack because those numbers don't lie either. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

B4T said:


> All that keeps getting posted here are the Carlon blue hack boxes.. the numbers don't lie..:thumbup:


You are going to make me go hunting through my outlets for that cut up box now. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So I guess anyone who uses _Off-Limits Word #2_ is a hack because those numbers don't lie either. :thumbsup:


Your wacked.. _*off limits #2*_..  :no: :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> You are going to make me go hunting through my outlets for that cut up box now. :laughing:


It's 7:00 by you and that is plenty of time to go on a treasure hunt.. :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> Your wacked.. _*off limits #2*_..  :no: :laughing:



I can't say the words because Bob says they're off-limits to me.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I can't say the words because Bob says they're off-limits to me.


The poll said we should leave you alone and that over rides anything he says and besides, when did _ever_ listen to anyone here.. :blink::blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> The pole said we should leave you alone and that over rides anything he says and besides, when did _ever_ listen to anyone here.. :blink::blink:



What pole? :001_huh:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> What pole? :001_huh:


poll:no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> poll:no:


 Poll


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> Only supply houses sell black boxes and hacks don't go to the supply house to buy electrical parts.:


I saw black steel city 1&2 gang plastic remodel boxes at walmart last week. Should I get my wirenuts there too?


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

The OP's pic just goes to show that hacks and bitchwolves use the blue boxes.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

zoltan said:


> I saw black steel city 1&2 gang plastic remodel boxes at walmart last week. Should I get my wirenuts there too?


I only use Ideal wing wire nuts.. if they sell them, buy them there also.. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> I only use Ideal wing wire nuts.. if they sell them, buy them there also.. :thumbsup:



76B's the best:thumbup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> All that keeps getting posted here are the Carlon blue hack boxes.. the numbers don't lie..:thumbup:


You better cool it B, Carlon is gonna change the color to grey if they catch wind of this thread:laughing:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> You better cool it B, Carlon is gonna change the color to grey if they catch wind of this thread:laughing:


They have already changed. I was at Lowes and noticed that they are replacing their Carlon line of boxes with white and black boxes made by Southwire. Upon close inspection side by side with one of each, you can see they are exactly IDENTICAL, except one says Carlon, the other Southwire.


----------



## btr (Aug 29, 2010)

*must have taken "the easy way out" when installing a dimmer.*

Duh!

we all have been there when installing a dimmer.... BUT THIS IS NOT THE WAY TO DO IT. Gees, reorganize the wires and make the electrician behind you say "damb, the guy before me was FKN AWSOME"!

:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh, goody! Now anyone using Southwire products will be automatically called hacks.

Guess I'd better stock up on Essex NM now.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Oh, goody! Now anyone using Southwire products will be automatically called hacks.
> 
> Guess I'd better stock up on Essex NM now.


Nobody called the users of Carlon blue boxes hacks.. :no:

Stop making up stories!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> Nobody called the users of Carlon blue boxes hacks.. :no:
> 
> Stop making up stories!!


You're right. Forgive me?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> You're right. Forgive me?


 The webpage cannot be found :thumbup:


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

The box in the opening picture was not purchased at the orange box or blue box. They do not use price tags on their items. It came from a mom & pop hardware store that purchased it at a big box store!:laughing:


----------



## audiophile (Aug 21, 2010)

erics37 said:


> No, see? He was making a combination power/low voltage box.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> ...


 
ha i like it


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> Funny how those blue boxes show up with hatchet marks from the installer..


OMG how did that happen?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> OMG how did that happen?


 It was a HUGE Mouse:laughing:


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

I got busted for my Carlon Blues post. In reality the product is great when used right.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

crazymurph said:


> I got busted for my Carlon Blues post. In reality the product is great when used right.


 You will be forgiven over time..:laughing::laughing:


----------

